# Pygmy Cory help?



## xJennax (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi, today I went to my LFS to get some white cloud minnows for my 5 gallon I plan to add a betta to later. The WCM were in a tank with pygmy cories, and one of them got caught in the net with the WCM and into the bag, so they let me keep him for free. 
Will he be ok in my tank? I read that they need the tank to have been cycled for months, and mine hasn't been cycled for that long. I don't know much about what to feed him either.
Also, will he get along with my betta when I add him? Or will that be too many fish? I know I'm already pushing it with WCM and the betta in such a small tank, should I take him back?
Any advice would be appreciated 
:fish5:

Thanks!
~Jenna


----------



## davibubb (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi depends on how many WCMM you have put in ? Feed very carefully and test lots and you should be ok, Pygmy corys like company so think about adding a few more if you have the room,SFF wont have a problem with them.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would suggest taking him back as you won't have room to add more for a shoal and a betta also. They will eat flake that falls to the bottom, also shrimp pellets.


----------



## xJennax (Oct 16, 2011)

@davibibb- I've got 5 WCMMs in there now, so I'm afraid of having it be too crowded if I add more pygmy corries and a betta? It's only a 5 gallon.

@susankat- ahh yeah that's what I was afraid of... thanks!


----------



## davibubb (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes take him back and give it a few weeks before putting in the fighter. 
Good luck


----------



## moop (Oct 17, 2011)

every place I have read says to have no less than 6 corys, I really like watching them school around together.


----------

